# Dal cd universale links2 non trova l'host

## p3e2

Sto installando gentoo da cd universale configuro l'adsl con adsl-setup la faccio partire con adsl-start, ma quando cerco di vedere un link o un sito con il comando links2 mi dice host not found... Idee???

Grazie anticipatamente 

 :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

saranno i dns settati male?

che provider usi e che dns hai messo?

----------

## Cazzantonio

hai provato a pingare indirizzi ip?

magari è un problema di dns...

hai dato un'occhiata a /etc/resolv.conf per impostare i dns? hai ricreato lo stesso file nell'ambiente di chroot?

----------

## p3e2

Si è il dsn che non è configurato, ma non so come settarlo...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Lanciando il comando adsl-setup:

>>Enter your Ppoe username: xxxxx

>>Ethernet: eth0

>>Enter the demand value (default no): no

>>Enter the DSN information here: ??? come lo configuro ???

>>Password: xxxxx

>>Chose a type of firewall (0-2): 1

Dopo lanciando adsl-start:

............. Connected

Con links2 http://www.google.it:

Error Loading

Host not found

Credo sia proprio il DNS, ma credevo che si autoconfigurasse, non ho proprio idea di cosa inserire...   :Confused: 

Grazie

 :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

se hai un gateway metti l'indirizzo del gateway, e quell'indirizzo lo conosci tu.

se hai un modem ethernet devi impostare la scheda di rete come dhcp e la riconosce lui.

altrimenti puoi controllare i parametri che ti assegna con il pc con il quale sei connesso attualmente. stai scrivendo = sei in internet.

altrimenti puoi chiedere a dio google: italia dns risposta: http://www.mooseek.com/tecnologia/schede/00000035.htm

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Che provider usi?

Io ho alice adsl e uso questi:

```
212.216.112.112

212.216.172.62

```

----------

## p3e2

Aliceadsl... 

Metto il mio ip allora, ma la domanda che mi sorge spontanea, se ho un ip dinamico e quindi più ip quale devo mettere???

La rete dhcp non l'ho configurata però...   :Confused: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Non stai settando il tuo ip, ma gli ip dei dns! che di solito rimangono gli stessi (a volte vanno down e devi cambiarli  :Razz: )

Comunque, quando ti chiede:

```
>>Enter the DSN information here:
```

tu dagli:

```
212.216.112.112 
```

e se ti chiede anche il dns secondario dagli:

```
212.216.172.62 
```

In linea di massima se devi cambiare i dns ad installazione effettuata editi

```
/etc/resolv.conf
```

con una sintassi del tipo

```
nameserver 212.216.112.112

nameserver 212.216.172.62

```

----------

## p3e2

Grazie, mi assicuri che funzionano bene???

Perchè ho trovato questo...

http://lists.debian.org/debian-italian/2004/08/msg00928.html

Grazie 1000, adesso stacco e faccio la prova...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## p3e2

Da sempre host not found...   :Confused: 

Idee??? 

 :Wink: 

----------

